# Wo fangt ihr eure Meerforellen???



## Ullov Löns (23. Februar 2005)

*Wie fangt ihr eure Meerforellen???*

|uhoh: Es gibt immer wieder wilde Diskussionen darüber, wie weit man sein Blinker schleuder muss um irgendwann eine Forelle an den Haken zubekommen.
Der eine fischt mit 12gr und angelt gezielt flachere Bereiche ab, der andere versucht mit bis zu 35gr die 100m-Marke zu knacken. 

Wie sieht es bei euch aus? Fangen Fliegenfischer überhaupt Fische? Wer hat Recht? Der Eine oder der Andere oder Beide oder wie oder was???#t


----------



## Sylverpasi (23. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wo fangt ihr eure Meerforellen???*

Kaltes Wasser = weiter draussen
Warmes Wasser = dichter dran 

So einfach ist das bei mir. Das ist meine Erfahrung....


----------



## Blauortsand (23. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wo fangt ihr eure Meerforellen???*



> Wie sieht es bei euch aus? Fangen Fliegenfischer überhaupt Fische? Wer hat Recht? Der Eine oder der Andere oder Beide oder wie oder was???



Ich würde sagen da hat Niemand Recht! Recht hat ja bekanntlich der der fängt und das haben dann alle Spinnfischer, Fliegenfischer , Schleppfischer und Stellnetzfischer!
Meinst Du mit weit draußen eher im tieferen Wasser?
Sehr tiefes Wasser kann aber auch sehr nah an bestimmten Stellen in Wurweite sein ich kenn da zum Beispiel eine Stelle da fällt die 15m kante ca. 20m hinterm Spülsaum ab. Genauso bin ich aber an einigen Stränden lange Zeit davon ausgegangen dass wenn ich weit auswerfe dort auch tieferes Wasser vorfinde aber dem war nicht so wie ich dann bei Bellybootexcoursionen festgestellt habe in Wurfeite war es dort nur maginal tiefer als direkt vor dem Ort von der Linie bei der ich mich dort ansonsten entlangwatete! Ich habe schon in sehr flachem Wasser gefangen sowie auch über sehr tiefem Wasser! 




> Kaltes Wasser = weiter draussen
> Warmes Wasser = dichter dran




Das gilt eher im Winter im Sommer ist das schon eher umgekehrt! Wo die Forellen stehen hängt meist von der Wassertemperatur und von dem Futteraufkommen der Srömung dem Salzgehalt ...... ab!

Ich hatte bezüglich der Wurfweite vor einiger Zeit ein Erlebniss:
Wir waren über 2-3 Tage an einem Strand zugange und haben dort alle Bisse weit draußen beim Spinnfischen bekommen kein einziger Biss war nah drann dann kam ein Fliegenfischer und fing drei schön Forellen direkt vor seinen Füßen wobei er nur Knöcheltief im Wasser Stand! An dem Tag hätte ich eigendlich darauf gewettet, dass dort mit der Fliege an dem Tage nichts gehen würde - wurde dann aber eines besseren belehrt!


----------



## Sylverpasi (23. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wo fangt ihr eure Meerforellen???*



			
				Blauortsand schrieb:
			
		

> Das gilt eher im Winter im Sommer ist das schon eher umgekehrt! Wo die Forellen stehen hängt meist von der Wassertemperatur und von dem Futteraufkommen der Srömung dem Salzgehalt ...... ab!



Klar Jelle ich hab das vergessen zu schreiben. Danke für die Verbesserung!!!!!  #h


----------



## Ullov Löns (25. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wo fangt ihr eure Meerforellen???*

Vielleicht sollte ich selbst auch was dazu sagen.

Anfangs habe ich immer auf Weite gefischt. Ich habe relativ schwere Blinker eingesetzt um wirklich noch den letzten Meter rauszuholen.
Vor sechs Jahren dann hatte ich ein Schlüsselerlebnis.
Ich bin von Fünen nach Avernako rüber gefahren und habe dort den ganzen Tag gefischt. Nach 5- 6 Stunden habe ich ca. 20m vor mir über einem Seegrasfeld die erste Forelle gefangen. Dann wieder 2 Stunden nix. Irgendwann dann habe ich mich auf einen dicken Stein gesetzt und relativ gefrustet eine geraucht. Plötzlich plätschert es rechts neben mir.
in ungefähr 1,5 Meter Entfernung WT 0,5 tummeln sich mehrere Fische. In den nächsten 6 -7 Minuten ist die Hölle los. Mit zittrigen Händen fingere ich einen 18gr Thor Falkfisch aus der Tasche. - Drübergeworfen, in einem Affenzahn eingekurbelt, der Fisch hängt. So fange ich in kürzester Zeit 4 Forellen zwischen 42 und 46 cm.
SCHÖN!!!

ZweiTage später dann auf Tasinge das selbe Spiel. Beim parallelen Abfischen des Ufer gehen mir 4 Forellen an den Haken. Eine untermaßige, eine 42er, eine sehr schöne 59er und eine noch größere??? verliere ich nach kurzem Drill.

Was habe ich daraus gelernt???

1. Ich fische zunächst immer so leicht als möglich, teilweise runter bis 11gr.

2. Ich fische äusserst konzentriert die flachen Bereiche ab und halte nach Struckturen, wie großen Steinen, kleinen Riffen oder Molen Ausschau und näher mich an diese sehr vorsichtig an.

3. Spinnstopp, Spinnstopp, Spinnstopp!!! Um nicht ständig Köder zu verlieren, angel ich mit etwas breiteren aber nicht so schnell absinkenden Ködern.

Seit ich mein Angelverhalten verändert habe fange ich deutlich besser und es ist wesentlich spannender.

Tight Lines und warme Füße 
Uli


----------



## Nordangler (25. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wo fangt ihr eure Meerforellen???*

Denke einmal es gibt keine 100% Prognose für irgendwelche Garantie auf Meerforelle.
Es ist in meinen Augen der verrückteste Fisch, wo alles möglich ist.
Es fangen alle ihre Meerforelle, egal ob Spinnfischen, Fliege oder schleppen.
Man muß nur oft genug am Wasser stehen um die zu fangen.

Sven


----------



## detlefb (25. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wo fangt ihr eure Meerforellen???*



			
				Nordangler schrieb:
			
		

> Denke einmal es gibt keine 100% Prognose für irgendwelche Garantie auf Meerforelle.
> Man muß nur oft genug am Wasser stehen um die zu fangen.
> Sven



So ist es..... mal so, oder so. Suchen und probieren ist angesagt. Es gibt sicher  kein Patentrezept.


----------



## HD4ever (25. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wo fangt ihr eure Meerforellen???*



			
				sundvogel schrieb:
			
		

> 1. Ich fische zunächst immer so leicht als möglich, teilweise runter bis 11gr.
> 
> 2. Ich fische äusserst konzentriert die flachen Bereiche ab und halte nach Struckturen, wie großen Steinen, kleinen Riffen oder Molen Ausschau und näher mich an diese sehr vorsichtig an.
> i



jo - erstmal vorn am Ufer anfangen bevor man mit der Wathose ins Wasser stolpert !  dann kann man ja immer noch in die Ferne Schweifen ....   :q


----------



## Hov-Micha (25. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wo fangt ihr eure Meerforellen???*

Moin...

würd mal sagen erst kurz dann weit versuchen!
Blind in die Fluten reintrampeln soll´ste ja echt nicht  #6 
Bisse gibt´s fast auf jeder Distanz, also immer schön "fächern" in alle Richtungen. Hab sogar schon Fische zwischen mir und dem Ufer gefangen  |kopfkrat  die spinnen doch manchmal echt  :q 

also wie immer: die Mischung macht´s!

...und wennse nicht wollen dann  :c 

TL
Micha


----------



## Gu.est (25. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wo fangt ihr eure Meerforellen???*

@sundvogel,

die erfahrungen hab ich auch gemacht. oft sind sie dichter dran, als man glaubt...dazu eine wahre geschichte.....
ich stand so bis mitte oberschenkel im wasser und hab die köder zum horizont geworfen. im augenwinkel sah ich eine bewegung...das schwamm doch wirklich eine ca 50er mefo hinter mir vorbei!!! nagut, dachte ich mir, dann kann ich leichter fischen, wollte mich im knietiefen wasser auf ein stein setzen, um den blinker zu wechseln....am stein angekommen seh ich, dass sich hinter dem stein ein ca. 60er mefo sonnt..gefangen hab ich die nicht, aber seitdem befische ich auch die flachen bereiche intensiv. und das bringt auch fisch.-punkt-


----------



## marioschreiber (25. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wo fangt ihr eure Meerforellen???*

Ein Freund von mir kam an einen Strand an dem sechs Spinnfischer bis zu den Brustwarzen im Wasser standen und seit Stunden erfolglos den Horizont anwarfen.

Er ging bis zu den Waden ins Wasser und fing inerhalb einer Stunde vier Meerforellen mit der Fliegenrute und verschwand danach mit einem Lächeln auf den Lippen 

Alles zu seiner Zeit !


----------



## mefohunter84 (25. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wo fangt ihr eure Meerforellen???*

Echt toll, solche Erfahrungen zu hören.  #6 
Aber was soll ich sagen.
Ich habe in 6 Jahren nur eine einzige Mefo hinter einem ufernahen Stein gefangen.  |kopfkrat 
Und gesehen habe ich in unmittelbarer Nähe auch erst einmal einen kleinen Trupp Mefos.  |kopfkrat 
Hätte auch gerne mal so schöne Erlebnisse.  |supergri


----------



## mefohunter84 (25. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wo fangt ihr eure Meerforellen???*

Tja Mario, davon habe ich schon so manchen Fliegenfischer erzählen hören.  #6 
Und wie oft ist`s genau umgekehrt???  |kopfkrat   #6 
Ich denke mal, daß es auf die jeweilige Situation ankommt.
Wassertemperatur und Futterangebot spielen meiner Meinung da eine entscheidende Rolle.
Sind Garnelen oder Tangläufer in nur knietiefem Wasser über Seegraswiesen vorhanden, dann macht es sicherlich wenig Sinn, den Köder 100m rauszufeuern.


----------



## marioschreiber (25. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wo fangt ihr eure Meerforellen???*

Daher meine Aussage : Alles zu seiner Zeit ! 

Ich fische beides , Spinn- und Fliegenrute 1


----------



## Rosi (25. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wo fangt ihr eure Meerforellen???*

Meine erste Mefo hing statt Hornhecht unter der Pose. Zum Glück hatte ich die Fireline drauf und die Bremse richtig eingestellt. War ich erschrocken in meinem Boot! Die Mefo hat sich auch nicht weiter gewehrt, weil sie das Maul nicht mehr auf bekam. 
Später hatte ich mal eine 47ger auf der Seebrücke. Die biss ins Paternoster als ich es hochzog. Da waren Silberperlen dran und die muß sich geirrt haben. In 2004 hatte ich 4, alle unter 50 m vom Ufer gefangen. Und 2 gingen verloren.


----------



## goeddoek (28. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wo fangt ihr eure Meerforellen???*

Moin Mädels und Jungs !





			
				sundvogel schrieb:
			
		

> Was habe ich daraus gelernt???
> 
> 1. Ich fische zunächst immer so leicht als möglich, teilweise runter bis 11gr.
> 
> ...




Habe die gleichen Erfahrungen gemacht und kann mich nur anschliessen.

Fische auch immer so leicht wie möglich.Meistens Wobbler oder sehr leichte Blinker.

Hab mal in irgendeiner  #c is zu lange her, das ich weiss welcher  #c Angelzeitung einen Bericht über Blinker aus den Stielen von Kaffee- und Teelöffeln gelesen.

Die find ich auch sehr gut.Hab schon prima mit denen gefangen


----------



## Schweißsocke (28. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wo fangt ihr eure Meerforellen???*

Das mit dem Leicht-Angeln kann ich nur bestätigen - ich bin jedesmal wieder überrascht, wie dicht die Meerforellen ans Ufer kommen. Vor 2 Jahren konnte ich in einer Sommernacht sogar einen Fisch unmittelbar am Spülsaum beobachten. Während meiner "Meerforellen-Lehrjahre" auf Als bestaunte ich immer wieder die einheimischen Angler, die mit kleinen selbstgegossenen Löffelblinkern aus Blei (Gewicht zwischen 5 g und 8 g) teilweise fast unmittelbar vor ihren Füßen Fische aus dem Wasser zauberten, während ich mit meinem Blinker- und Wobblersortiment aus dem Angelshop oft nicht mal einen Biss bekam. Endgültig überzeugt hat mich dann ein Experte aus Fünen. Hier wird diese als UL-(ultra - light) Fischerei bezeichnete Methode mit großem Erfolg als Alternative zum Fliegenfischen angewendet. Geangelt wird mit sehr dünnen Schnüren (0,15 mm monofil) und weichen, selbstgebauten Ruten aus Fliegenrutenblanks. Wer mit solchem Gerät einmal eine vernünftige Meerforelle im Drill und schließlich im Kescher hatte, kommt von dieser Angelei nicht mehr los! Ich verzichte dafür gerne aufs "Weitenjagen" und den einen oder anderen Fisch, der sich außerhalb meiner Wurfweite aufhält.


----------



## Dorschdiggler (28. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wo fangt ihr eure Meerforellen???*



			
				Schweißsocke schrieb:
			
		

> ....ich bin jedesmal wieder überrascht, wie dicht die Meerforellen ans Ufer kommen. Vor 2 Jahren konnte ich in einer Sommernacht sogar einen Fisch unmittelbar am Spülsaum beobachten.....


..... dehalb fische ich jederzeit gerne auch mal mit der Fliegenrute..... nicht nur Weite zählt, oder gleich nach dem Ankommen völlig überstürzt ins Wasser hasten..... Ich möchte gar nicht wissen, wie viele gute Fische schnellstens das Weite suchen, wenn so mancher Küstenangler ins Wasser klettert......Sicherlich wesentlich mehr als Fisch, der in den Kescher befördert wird..... ist aber vielleicht gar nicht sooo verkehrt


----------



## havkat (1. März 2005)

*AW: Wo fangt ihr eure Meerforellen???*

Moin!

Ich habe früher diverse Forellen hinter dem berühmten Stein in Ufernähe gefangen.

Man darf nicht vergessen, dass es mittlerweile Reviere gibt, die Trampelpfade unter Wasser aufweisen. 

Dutzende bis Hunderte Angler pro Woche die in dichter "Treiberkette" den Uferbereich sauberhalten.

Nicht leerfangen, wohlgemerkt. 

Da hält sich keine "Standforelle" auf Tobi-Ansitzposten.
Wir haben damals manchmal ausgelost, wer den "großen Findling" oder das kleine Steinfeld zuerst anwerfen darf.

Klappte natürlich längst nicht immer, aber........ sah schick aus, der silberne Blitz hinterm Felsen und der Schwall. 

Wer dem Nahbereich nichts zutraut und ihn vielleicht sogar ignoriert, bringt sich u.U. um die Mefo seines Lebens.
Dabei spielt (heute), meiner Meinung nach, die Uhrzeit die wichtigste Rolle.

Wer, vor Sonnenaufgang, wohlmöglich noch an "jungfräulichem" Gestade, wie ein brunftiger Nilpferdbulle ins Wasser rauscht und den Horizont beackert, ......... naja.

Wasserstand und Sichtigkeit spielen, m.E. nach, auch eine Rolle.
Bei (sehr) hohem, angestaubtem und kabbeligem Wasser, kugel ich mir die Schulter jedenfalls nicht beim Werfen aus. 

Aber da es beim Mefofischen ja nix gibt, was es nicht gibt:

1. Mai 19?? Nachmittags, sonnig und wolkenlos, Flachwasser, klar wie in der Schwimmhalle, windstill.

6,? kg im knietiefen Wasser, zwischen Zwillingsfindlingen. Biss auf Sicht.


Tjä!


----------



## Schwede 11 (1. März 2005)

*AW: Wo fangt ihr eure Meerforellen???*

Moin!
So etwas in der Art habe ich auch schon mal erlebt!
Stand an einen kleinen Riff und hatte ausversehen über einen verkrauteten Stein geworfen!Ich wollte den Blinker an der Seite vorbei führen und da schoss eine Mefo auf meinen Blinker zu!Ich stand im Knietiefen Wasser und der Stein war keine 5m von mir entfernt!!Leider Verabschiedete sie sich nach kurzen Drill!
Auf Fünen im letzten Jahr stand eine nette Mefo keine zwei Meter von mir entfernt im Wasser!Auch wieder nur Knietief!Gebissen haben sie aber weiter draußen!

MFG Timo


----------



## sunny (2. März 2005)

*AW: Wo fangt ihr eure Meerforellen???*

Moinsen,

ich habe zwar erst vier Mefos in meinem Leben gefangen, aber das lief wie folgt ab:

Mit nem Sbirulino dem Horizont ins Auge geworfen, gebissen haben sie dann ca. 5-10m vor meinen Füßen, Wasertiefe max. nen Meter.

Weit draußen hatte ich überhaupt noch keinen Mefo-Biss.

sunny |wavey:


----------



## Fyggi (2. März 2005)

*AW: Wo fangt ihr eure Meerforellen???*

Hai,

Fakt ist ja offensichtlich, der Fisch wird sowohl am Ufer gefangen als auch weit draussen. Ich habe schon mehrfach vom Belly Mefo`s  in den „Dorschpilkpausen“ entsprechend weit draussen gefangen. Ich war dabei, als mein Belly-Nachbar relativ weit draußen eine von 7 kg erwischte. Ein Freund von mir hat in unmittelbarer Ufernähe neben einem Stein einen Fisch von 4,5 kg gefangen. Andere Fische haben beim Watfischen den Köder kurz nach dem Aufschlagen im Wasser genommen, also in max. Wurfweite.
Ich habe auch schon vom Ufer, weil keine Fliegenrute dabei und Fischbewegung nahe am Ufer, Mefo`s mit einem 6 Gramm Gladsax gefangen, Wurfweite wahrscheinlich weniger als Fliegenrute. Ich konnte den rot/schwarzen Gladsax schon sehen, bevor die Fische bissen!!! 
Dann wiederum gibt es „bekannte“ Verfechter des Hansen Flash in 27 Gramm. Der nächste Fliegenfischer wiederum fängt die Fische zwischen den Spinnfischern. Tja, was tun?
Da ich meist nicht weiß oder sehen kann, wo sich der Fisch aufhält, bzw. wo er frisst und Alles möglich ist, fische ich auch zunächst den Uferbereich vor dem Hineingehen ab, um dann „in der Ferne zu Schweifen“.  Man weiß ja nie und es kann ja nicht schaden........

Auf das es bald wärmer wird

Mark


----------



## mefohunter84 (2. März 2005)

*AW: Wo fangt ihr eure Meerforellen???*

Ich habe, gerade bei diesen Wassertemperaturen, die Erfahrung gemacht, dass es zur Zeit *keine Standforellen * gibt!  #d 
Habe bei meinem letzten Törn an einer Stelle gut 3,5 Stunden gefischt. Mit unterschiedlichen Ködern. Den ersten Biß bekam ich auf "die Keule" in 26 gr blau/silber, den zweiten auf nen Hansen Flash 26 gr. in rot/schwarz. Zeitlicher Abstand ungefähr 45 Minuten.  #6  Der erste Fisch biß ca. 40m vor mir, der zweite ungefähr 50-55m vor mir.
Es ist einfach so. Vertrauen in den Köder und dann ab damit ins Wasser.  #6 
Konzentriertes fischen und die Natur genießen. Durchatmen!  #6 
*Es ist so einfach!!!*  :m


----------



## Ullov Löns (2. März 2005)

*AW: Wo fangt ihr eure Meerforellen???*

Das ist ja halt die Frage, ob es schadet oder nicht. Ich behaupte mal dreist, dass sich ein 30gr Blinker anders verhält als ein !!!leichter!!! 10gr Blinker. Der Unterschied in der Führung ist schon bei 8gr Differenz gewaltig. Ich fische viel mit dem Falkfish Thor und habe mit der 26gr. oder gar darüber Version bisher nur Dorsche gefangen, aber mit allem was leichter ist recht viele Meerforellen. 

Egal, letztlich ist es wichtig das man an das glaubt was man tut. 
Ich musste jedenfalls viele fischfreie Tage verkraften bis ich meine Methode gefunden habe und seitdem fange ich light. 

Natürlich nicht immer aber viel öfter als garnicht. 

Warme Füße und viele Fische,
Uli

P.S. WANN WIRD ES ENDLICH WÄRMER??????


----------



## Haeck (2. März 2005)

*AW: Wo fangt ihr eure Meerforellen???*



			
				sundvogel schrieb:
			
		

> P.S. WANN WIRD ES ENDLICH WÄRMER??????



laut wettervorhersage mittw. 9.3. voraussichtlich *0/6 grad lufttemp. !!!*

Don. 10., Fr. 11. , Sa 12. kein nachtfrost mehr *2/7 Grad *  #6  #6  #6

mfg

haeck


----------



## Angelmann (3. März 2005)

*AW: Wo fangt ihr eure Meerforellen???*



			
				Haeck schrieb:
			
		

> laut wettervorhersage mittw. 9.3. voraussichtlich *0/6 grad lufttemp. !!!*
> 
> Don. 10., Fr. 11. , Sa 12. kein nachtfrost mehr *2/7 Grad *  #6  #6  #6
> 
> ...


----------



## Gnilftz (3. März 2005)

*AW: Wo fangt ihr eure Meerforellen???*



			
				Haeck schrieb:
			
		

> laut wettervorhersage mittw. 9.3. voraussichtlich *0/6 grad lufttemp. !!!*
> 
> Don. 10., Fr. 11. , Sa 12. kein nachtfrost mehr *2/7 Grad *  #6  #6  #6
> 
> ...



Dat wäre zu schön... :l 

Kann ich Dich haftbar machen, wenn es nicht zu trifft???    :q  :q  :q 

Gruß
Heiko  |wavey:


----------



## Ullov Löns (10. März 2005)

*AW: Wo fangt ihr eure Meerforellen???*

Offensichtlich setzt diese Frage voraus, dass auch Forellen gefangen werden.#6


----------



## Elbhai (10. März 2005)

*AW: Wo fangt ihr eure Meerforellen???*

Hallo,


mal eine Frage zur Einholgeschwindigkeit: Wie schnell kurbelt ihr? Klar, kann man das recht schwer beantworten, aber als "Hardcore Zanderangler" glaube ich, dass ich etwas langsam unterwegs bin. Kann das sein?


Gruß
der Elbhai


----------



## marioschreiber (10. März 2005)

*AW: Wo fangt ihr eure Meerforellen???*

Kann man so schlecht sagen !
Wie soll man das beschreiben ?

Im Moment ist langsam nicht verkehrt !
Die fische sind bei diesen Wassertemperaturen träger.


----------



## Dorschdiggler (11. März 2005)

*AW: Wo fangt ihr eure Meerforellen???*

Sorry Männers....aber jedesmal, wenn ich die Überschrift dieses Threads lese, dann überkommt mich ein unbändiges Verlangen diese eine Antwort zu schreiben.........


*IN DER OSTSEE........*


----------



## Elbhai (11. März 2005)

*AW: Wo fangt ihr eure Meerforellen???*

>>>

Kann man so schlecht sagen !
Wie soll man das beschreiben ?

Im Moment ist langsam nicht verkehrt !
Die fische sind bei diesen Wassertemperaturen träger. <<<<<


Hm, da hast Du natürlich Recht.... Anders gefragt: fischt Du eher oberflächennah, oder läßt Du den Köder länger absinken, aber da wäre man ja ruck zuck am Grund...
Spinstops sind doch sicher auch nicht verkehrt, oder?
Wenn ich der Einholgeschwindigkeit eine zu hohe Bedeutung unterstelle, dann sagt bitte bescheid. Aber beim Spinnfischen auf Zander bei uns in der Elbe wird zu schnelles Einholen gnadenlos bestraft...


Gruß
der Elbhai


----------



## clava (11. März 2005)

*AW: Wo fangt ihr eure Meerforellen???*



			
				Elbhai schrieb:
			
		

> >>>
> 
> Kann man so schlecht sagen !
> Wie soll man das beschreiben ?
> ...


 
Moin Elbhai,

Spinstops sind immer gut und wichtig. Bei der Einholgeschwindigkeit gehen die Meinungen weit auseinander, hängt ja auch vom Köder ab. Als Schlepp- und Watangler weiss ich, dass die Geschwindigkeit eine sehr grosse Rolle spielt, allerdings nicht die Geschwindigkeit selbst, sondern die Geschwindigkeit, die nötig ist, um den Köder gut spielen zu lassen.

Ich bevorzuge auch bei kalten Temperaturen Blinker mit mindestens 25gr Gewicht und kurble die Dinger sehr schnell mit vielen Spinstops ein. Kollegen haben mich schon als "Forellenpilker" verhöhnt, waren dann aber doch erstaunt, dass schnelles Einholen mit ruckartigen Bewegungen und vielen Spinstops sehr gut funktionieren.


----------



## Kurzer (11. März 2005)

*AW: Wo fangt ihr eure Meerforellen???*

ich hatte schon mal Meerforellenkontakt im Gewässern der dänischen Ostseeküste:q :q :q ...aber auch nur Kontakt:r |gr: #q :c .


Leopardengrund, mehr kann ich als Mefolooser auch nicht sagen!

Gruß


----------



## Elbhai (11. März 2005)

*AW: Wo fangt ihr eure Meerforellen???*

Hallo,

mit 25gr ist man aber (je nach Angelplatz) auch recht schnell am Grund oder?

Sollte man denn generell den Köder eher hoch oder doch in Grundnähe führen?

Gruß
Christian




			
				clava schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Elbhai,
> 
> 
> Ich bevorzuge auch bei kalten Temperaturen Blinker mit mindestens 25gr Gewicht und kurble die Dinger sehr schnell mit vielen Spinstops ein. Kollegen haben mich schon als "Forellenpilker" verhöhnt, waren dann aber doch erstaunt, dass schnelles Einholen mit ruckartigen Bewegungen und vielen Spinstops sehr gut funktionieren.


----------



## Gu.est (11. März 2005)

*AW: Wo fangt ihr eure Meerforellen???*

moin,

das hängt auch von angelplatz ab. an den meisten stellen angelst man bestimmt nur im bereich bis 3m tiefe. da ist das eher egal, in welche tiefe der köder blinker läuft, auch ein dorsch kommt da zu einem oberflächennah geführtem köder. 

in flachen bereichen sollte der köder natürlich höher laufe, um verluste zu vermeiden.

bei wirklich tiefem wasser vor dir, wo der grund nur schwach bewachsen ist, kannste den köder auch übern grund hüpfen lassen, auch da sind mefos.

ein spinnstop schaden bestimmt nie, bzw. eine abwechslungreiche köderführung ist nach meiner meinung erfolgreich. mal schnell, mal langsam, ruckeln, zupfen, kurze spinnstops.....einfach mal alles ausprobieren. 

25g finde ich für die meisten stellen zu schwer (zumal bei den momentanen temperaturen), aber es gibt genug leute, die damit fangen. also (nochmal) einfach mal alles ausprobieren.  imho gibt es kein patentrezept.


----------



## Ullov Löns (15. März 2005)

*AW: Wo fangt ihr eure Meerforellen???*



			
				Dorschdiggler schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry Männers....aber jedesmal, wenn ich die Überschrift dieses Threads lese, dann überkommt mich ein unbändiges Verlangen diese eine Antwort zu schreiben.........
> 
> 
> *IN DER OSTSEE........*


 
Jau Jau Diggler!!!! 
Endlich mal ein Beitrag mit Sinn und Verstand.
Wenn es dich nicht interessiert, dann....


----------



## Gu.est (15. März 2005)

*AW: Wo fangt ihr eure Meerforellen???*



			
				Dorschdiggler schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry Männers....aber jedesmal, wenn ich die Überschrift dieses Threads lese, dann überkommt mich ein unbändiges Verlangen diese eine Antwort zu schreiben.........
> 
> 
> *IN DER OSTSEE........*


 
das lässt sich noch steigern....

im wasser

(nur um die süßwasser angler nicht zu diskriminieren)
oder

aufm fischmarkt


----------



## oh-nemo (15. März 2005)

*AW: Wo fangt ihr eure Meerforellen???*

Kieler Förde z.B.Laboe ist zur Zeit richtig was los :q


----------



## Gu.est (15. März 2005)

*AW: Wo fangt ihr eure Meerforellen???*



			
				oh-nemo schrieb:
			
		

> Kieler Förde z.B.Laboe ist zur Zeit richtig was los :q


 
echt? bei laboe? ich bin öfter dort und hab ich mir die küste dort schon oft angesehn, aber keine angelstellen gesehn, die ich richtig sexy finde. evtl die sandbank da bei stein...
haste lust etwas mehr darüber zu erzählen??

tl


----------



## Ullov Löns (15. März 2005)

*AW: Wo fangt ihr eure Meerforellen???*

*Oh Gott!!!!!!!!!!!*​ 

Übrigens Mein Freund Willi hat im vorletzten Jahr eine Meerforelle gefangen von 1,08 Meter. Allerdings nicht in der Ostsee, sondern in gutem deutschen Süßwasser.

Soviel dazu,

Gruß Uli :m :m :m :m :m :m :m :m


----------



## Dorschdiggler (15. März 2005)

*AW: Wo fangt ihr eure Meerforellen???*

...hey Sundvogel....nicht alles auf die Goldwaage...deshalb hatte ich doch vorweg ein SORRY geschickt.... #c 
Hat mich einfach mal gereizt..... so schlimm  ?? |kopfkrat 

@ oh-nemo

Jau Jörgi....hab' schon gehört, allerdings noch nicht gegenbestätigt.
Mache mich aber mal schlau.... #h


----------



## detlefb (15. März 2005)

*AW: Wo fangt ihr eure Meerforellen???*

...................
Jau Jörgi....hab' schon gehört, allerdings noch nicht gegenbestätigt.
Mache mich aber mal schlau.... #h...................

Aha, ein Waabs Ablenkungsmanöver :q


----------



## oh-nemo (15. März 2005)

*AW: Wo fangt ihr eure Meerforellen???*

Ne Detlev,wenn ich das jetzt reinschreib was ich weiss bin ich am Freitag nach Feierabend nicht mehr der einzige der den Trutten in Laboe nachstellt.
Ich sag nur Steelheads :m


----------



## detlefb (16. März 2005)

*AW: Wo fangt ihr eure Meerforellen???*

Ich dachte, die gibt es mehr in Richtung Bülkau, oder wie heißt das, wo der Leuchtturm steht????


----------



## osteangler (16. März 2005)

*AW: Wo fangt ihr eure Meerforellen???*

moin,
ich denke die meisten mefos werden da gefangen wo am meisten geangelt wird , dat is genau wie blech vs. fliege - wenn mehr leute mit fliege fischen würden ........das ist meine meinung wobei ich auf keinen fall ausschließe das es echte top-plätze gibt ;-)


----------



## Ullov Löns (16. März 2005)

*AW: Wo fangt ihr eure Meerforellen???*



			
				Dorschdiggler schrieb:
			
		

> ...hey Sundvogel....nicht alles auf die Goldwaage...deshalb hatte ich doch vorweg ein SORRY geschickt.... #c
> Hat mich einfach mal gereizt..... so schlimm ?? |kopfkrat


 
Nee ist schon ok. Der Post sollte ja auch im Wesentlichen nur ne Anregung sein mal etwas variabler zu sein.

#6 

Gruß Uli

Ich habe den Titel geändert. Jetzt sag bloß nicht mit der Angel....


----------



## Deibel (18. März 2005)

*AW: Wo fangt ihr eure Meerforellen???*

Hallo zusammen.

Habe während meines Studuiums regelmäßig in der Flensburger Förde auf Meefos geangelt. Fast alle meine Fische (2004: 23 Meefos, 1 Steelhad und ein Lachs 7Pfd.) habe ich in Bereichen bis zu 150 cm Wassertiefe gefangen.

Der Lachs war wirklich der Hammer, der kam als Nachläufer über die Muschelbänke geschossen, den habe ich erst gesehen, als er zulangte und das war ca. 1 m for meinen Füßen. (Hab ich sonst nur im Forellen.... erlebt!)
Ich war total geschockt an einen Anschlag war überhaupt nicht zu denken, mir wäre ja vor Schreck die Rute fast aus der Hand gefallen!

Gott sei dank hakte der gute sich selber, weil den Wobbler im abdrehen nahm.
Nach weiteren, schweisstreibenden 15 min (wahrscheinlich war es nicht so lang, kam mir aber so vor), hatte ich ihn dann auf die Schuppen gelegt.

7Pfd. mein erster Lachs!

Das Gerät: Zebco 2- 10g, 15er Mono, Finn-Wobbler 18g (k.a. wie die noch heissen, sind aber top!) #6


----------



## marioschreiber (18. März 2005)

*AW: Wo fangt ihr eure Meerforellen???*



			
				Deibel schrieb:
			
		

> ....Gerät: Zebco 2- 10g, 15er Mono....


 
No risk, no fun ???#d 

In meinen Augen unverantwortliche Gerätewahl !


----------



## Deibel (18. März 2005)

*AW: Wo fangt ihr eure Meerforellen???*

Könnte man denken, aber ich habe nie auch nur eine Meefo durch Schnurbruch verloren. Glaub es, oder nicht!

Ich stimme dir zu, dass das Gerät an sich in seiner Zusammenstellung sicher ungewöhnlich ist, habe aber damit beste Erfahrungen gemacht.

Von Verantwortungslosigkeit könnte man sprechen, und dann würde ich deinen Vorwurf auch gelten lassen, wenn ich Fische durch eine zu leichte Kombi verloren hätte. Da dem aber nicht so ist, sehe ich keinen Grund meine Kombi zu ändern! #c

Wie gesagt: Kein Fischverlust durch Schnurbruch!

Schließlich bin ich ja bestrebt den Fisch aus dem Wasser zu holen (ist ja der Sinn des Angelns!) und nicht durch Fahrlässigkeit seinen elenden Tod zu verursachen!

Richtiges handling der Bremse, weiche Rute - kein Schnurbruch!

Ps: Deine Hp sieht bisher recht nett aus! Weiter so!


----------



## Schweißsocke (18. März 2005)

*AW: Wo fangt ihr eure Meerforellen???*



			
				marioschreiber schrieb:
			
		

> No risk, no fun ???#d
> 
> In meinen Augen unverantwortliche Gerätewahl !



Die Geräteauswahl ist nur dann unverantwortlich, wenn die einzelnen Komponenten nicht aufeinander abgestimmt sind. Wer´s nicht glaubt, dem empfehle ich einmal eine Tour nach Fünen. Ich habe dort zusammen mit einem einheimischen UL (Ultralight)-Fischer geangelt. Er verwendete eine selbstgebaute Spinrute aus einem Fliegenrutenblank und eine Daiwa Emblem 2000 mit 0,15er Schnur. Ich hatte das Vergnügen, mit diesem Gerät eine Meerforelle drillen zu dürfen - macht wahnsinnigen Spaß.
Die Begründung für diese Fischerei ist keinesfalls Leichtsinn, sondern die Möglichkeit, mit sehr kleinen Ködern (2-8 Gramm) zu fischen - im Sommer häufig die einzige Chance, eine Forelle zu erwischen. Die dünne Schnur ist bei gut eingestellter Bremse kein Problem, da die Fische im Drill ja normalerweise an der Oberfläche kämpfen.
Mario, wenn ich einmal ein Monster wegen falschen Gerätes verlieren sollte, bin ich natürlich bereit, meine Meinung zu ändern - solange fische ich aber weiter so leicht wie möglich.
Eine kurze Vorstellung der Methode (auf Englisch, auf der Seite nach unten scrollen) findet ihr hier auf der Page von Steen.


----------



## marioschreiber (18. März 2005)

*AW: Wo fangt ihr eure Meerforellen???*

Schonmal ´ne Ü-70 damit gefangen ?
Wenn ja, wie lange gedrillt ?
Nicht gerade schonend für den Fisch !
Wenn er dann auch noch braun ist, wie lange wollt ihr den halten bis er wieder fit zum weiterschwimmen ist ?
Wenn eine gebissen hat, dann so schnell wie möglich raus damit !
Jede Sekunde die ein Drill länger dauert steigert die Chance das der Fisch verloren geht !

Und wenn kleine Köder, dann Spiro oder Fliegenrute (nicht unter 0,25er Vorfach) !

Meine Meinung !


----------



## Schweißsocke (18. März 2005)

*AW: Wo fangt ihr eure Meerforellen???*



			
				marioschreiber schrieb:
			
		

> Schonmal ´ne Ü-70 damit gefangen ?
> Wenn ja, wie lange gedrillt ?
> Nicht gerade schonend für den Fisch !
> Wenn er dann auch noch braun ist, wie lange wollt ihr den halten bis er wieder fit zum weiterschwimmen ist ?
> Meine Meinung !


Mario, ich gebe dir recht, dass die UL-Fischerei in dieser Jahreszeit, wenn noch viele Absteiger unterwegs sind, nicht die Methode der Wahl sein sollte. Im Sommer sieht die Sache aber anders aus. Ich selbst fische dann mit 0,18er Schnur, die auch schon eine Tragkraft von über 3 kg hat (behauptet der Hersteller). Damit kann man schon ordentlich Druck machen, vorrausgesetzt, man hat eine Rolle mit wasserdichter Bremse, die man vorher auf die Tragkraft der Schnur abgestimmt hat.
Mit dickerer Schnur und kleinem Wobbler/Blinker/Spinner habe ich die Erfahrung machen müssen, dass sich beim Wurf häufig Perücken auf der Schnur bilden, die man nachts in völliger Dunkelheit kaum noch enttüdeln kann. Größere Köder werden von den Standfischen ignoriert und mit der Sbirulinoangelei kann ich mich nicht anfreuden. Die UL-Fischerei ist für mich dann die einzige Methode, überhaupt noch an Fische zu kommen. Vielleicht sollte ich mich doch mal ernsthafter mit meiner Fliegenrute beschäftigen.

Ich kann deine Bedenken aber verstehen - wie gesagt, wenn mir mal ne Ü80er wegen Schnurbruchs verloren geht, werde ich mir wochenlang in den A... beißen, an deine Worte denken und meine Technik wohl ändern müssen.


----------



## marioschreiber (18. März 2005)

*AW: Wo fangt ihr eure Meerforellen???*



			
				Schweißsocke schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht sollte ich mich doch mal ernsthafter mit meiner Fliegenrute beschäftigen.


 
Du hast eine ?
Na worauf wartest du dann noch ?


----------

